# honey boy



## judu (Aug 6, 2009)

found this bad boy this morning. i get a chance to dig about ten or fifteen min. in the morning everymorning so i jump in the car and take off. the dump site is less than ten min from the house......i dug this one up right as i was about to leave. it says honey boy beverages..never heard of this one..i guess thats the great things about soda bottles, there are millions of diffrent ones. .anyone heard of honey boy beverages?..


----------



## madman (Aug 6, 2009)

hey dan nice bottle! dont no anything about it, prob local to you its a keeper  mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

The design of the bottle alone makes it collectible.. you found a good soda, Dan!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2009)

> honey boy


 Yes sweety pie????? Oh the bottle.....[&:]

 Yes, I sold one for 50 bucks to a friend and now I wish I had it back. It was from Georgia....I think.


----------



## judu (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the input ...cap, if i find another, its yours if you want it......if there was one in there, its possible two are......


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats a really cool one!   Bottles like that make it fun to dig the newer dumps.  I think the 1920s-1940s  embossed sodas will be more collectable in the future, especially ones with interesting embossing and nice design like that one.


----------



## judu (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks bram, yea, it was really fun to pull this one up. i thought it was a nehi bottle until i realized i said honey, then i thought it was a strange honey bottle until i washed it.


----------



## Jeffreeves1976 (Jan 14, 2012)

I picked up one of these myself today and it actually has the town embossed on the bottom. Rochelle GA


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello Jeff,

 Welcome back to A-BN. It'd be great to see some pictures, and learn more about Honey Boy. Any more information on the bottle?


----------



## Dr. Kilgallon (Mar 4, 2013)

Honey Boy was the fore runner of Coke a Cola. The bottles can vairy to shape and embossing. Older ones have locations and bottlers embossed on the bottom of the bottles. Ga. and Fl. were two of the main botteling plants. Ga, polant was bought out by Coke a Cola. The two plants in Fla. Miami was destroyed by the feds. Checking on Tampa now. It seems Cke was not the only company that Cocain in its mix, however Honey was the first ingrediant, followed by Cola, and cocain. Wow what a Buzz that would be. My experties is in fossils, minerals and gems. Also History. Email me for picture of my bottle.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Dr. Kilgallon
> 
> Honey Boy was the fore runner of Coke a Cola. The bottles can vairy to shape and embossing. Older ones have locations and bottlers embossed on the bottom of the bottles. Ga. and Fl. were two of the main botteling plants. Ga, polant was bought out by Coke a Cola. The two plants in Fla. Miami was destroyed by the feds. Checking on Tampa now. It seems Cke was not the only company that Cocain in its mix, however Honey was the first ingrediant, followed by Cola, and cocain. Wow what a Buzz that would be. My experties is in fossils, minerals and gems. Also History. Email me for picture of my bottle.


 
 WTF? 
 Coke a Cola?

 Is this one of those people from China trying to sell us crap or some kid just full of it?  .................................................kid.


----------



## RCO (Mar 5, 2013)

the post is old but its a cool bottle doubt it has anything to do with coca cola though but a nice find , i haven't seen the bottle myself


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dr. Kilgallon
> 
> Honey Boy was the fore runner of Coke a Cola.... My experties is in fossils, minerals and gems. Also History....


 
 Hello Doctor,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages., where we do try and keep up with the history of bottles. Why would you choose this way to make your debut here?

 How was Honey Boy the forerunner of Coca-Cola? I'm assuming, again, that "Coke a Cola" would indicate Coca-Cola, but frankly, I'm unsure of just what you are talking about. This comes as a big surprise to many of us, I'm sure.

 Good luck with the fossils.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

Honey Boy Boy


----------

